# Games You Wish You Could Unplay



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 13, 2013)

What games were so horrible that you wish you never played?

For me I would have to say its a tie between Painkiller: Overdose for PC, Crow COA on Playstation or Revolutions 2012

I Don't think I need to explain why I picked these


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2013)

There's no games I really wish I could "unplay", if a game is bad I'll just stop playing it.

I mean I've beaten some bad games but nothing that really doubted my faith in humanity.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2013)

There is really one game I wish I never played and that would be Marvel Nemesis for the DS. I didn't finish it because the game was so badly broken, plus it dropped saves. I didn't even know it was possible for a DS game to drop a save until I played that game.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 13, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> There is really one game I wish I never played and that would be Marvel Nemesis for the DS. I didn't finish it because the game was so badly broken, plus it dropped saves. I didn't even know it was possible for a DS game to drop a save until I played that game.


 
Resident Evil Gaiden did that to me once  I was at the last boss and saved next day I come to do it try to start it up and it didn't work so blew in the cart and it worked then... and started the opening again I was like "what?" restarted the Gameboy Color and it did it again... it ate my save!


----------



## emigre (Feb 13, 2013)

My eight year old self felt violated after playing this aborted foetus.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't recall its name, however, I still remember how horrid it was. It was some racing game for the PC I picked up at Staples or Costco when I was a lot younger. The controls were a nightmare. Camera was shit. It was just an around pathetic excuse for a video game.


----------



## Chary (Feb 13, 2013)

Bubsy 3D. I loved the 1st Bubsy game, and then I played Bubsy 3D...ugh


And sonic 06. That was pure torture.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Feb 13, 2013)

Final Fantasy XIII.....can't believe I waited years for this piece of shit 

And what pisses me off is those retards Square-Enix are STILL making sequels for it


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2013)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> Final Fantasy XIII.....can't believe I waited years for this piece of shit
> 
> And what pisses me off is those retards Square-Enix are STILL making sequels for it


 
When people ask for an example of the Sunk Cost Fallacy, I just point to the FFXIII sequels.

As for games I regret playing... Soldier of Fortune: Payback. I borrowed it from a friend and still felt ripped off.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sonic the Hedgehog (2006).

In a lot of ways, I want to _finish it_... but... _a huge part of me wishes I never played it in the first place_. What a disappointment that was, I've never been so filled with pure rage.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 13, 2013)

WoW....

It's not that the game is bad or anything far from it, but I feel like it was just such a waste of time getting to level 60, then after the expansions getting to 80 was something you could pull off in a week.... getting to 60 in classic was an accomplishment that took months. 

That and it just sucked up so much time with raiding and the drama... (Multi player games are great but WoW can show you some of the downsides very fast.)


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 13, 2013)

C&C: Tiberian sun.

I just kept thinking "yeah, it'll probably get better next level"

...but then I apparently finished it. Same for the NOD campaign. Why the hell did I even play it through, I still do not truly know. I wanted to get some bang from my buck, I guess.

I pawned it. A bit later, I kind of pirated every game and their mother. At one point, I thought "hey, I could just download a cracked version of that game". Even that thought felt it was a waste of bandwith.


But other than that...no. There were some hard, buggy, disappointing and/or frustrating games, but that wasn't the same. At least I managed to get some fun out of that in the trying process.


I'd nominate the vehicle gametypes of UT3 as well, but that at least had DM and CTF to make up for it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2013)

I take back my previous statement because I played Metroid: Other M, that fucking piece of shit of a game. Like that game was just fucking terrible.


----------



## Engert (Feb 13, 2013)

Mass Effect 3


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 13, 2013)

Engert said:


> Mass Effect 3


----------



## Engert (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm a gentleman. I wear a pink shirt and tie and slap women in the butt.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 13, 2013)

Any Dora the Explorer game -_-
Ok,i confess,i tried to kill her all the time.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 13, 2013)

Zelda Cdi, all of them.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 13, 2013)

Pokemon Red


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 13, 2013)

There's a lot of shitty PS1 games I wish I never played. Don't get me wrong, this is not a anti-Sony statement but because the PS1 had a huge library logically it had its share of shitty games just as well as the good ones. I remember there was a Spice girl game where you can finish the game in less than 15 minutes


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

Just the ones I can think of:

Quest 64 (though I don't hate it as much as others. I still beat it and enjoyed it a little)
Shadowgate for the GameBoy
Daikatana
Resident Evil 6
Assassin's Creed 3
Mario is Missing for the SNES
Vampire Rain
any Madden game
Zelda Oracle of Seasons


----------



## Alexrose (Feb 13, 2013)

There are games I wish I could "unplay" so I can play them again and enjoy them as much as first time.

e.g. I'd really like to see how I'd find Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask, and see how much different my experience would be to when I was a child.

Likewise, I'd unplay Guitar Hero and Meat Boy, so I could start over and find games challenging again.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't think I've ever played a game that I hated that badly... and that's saying something, considering that I'm about halfway through a Sonic '06 playthrough right now.

Actually, come to think of it, Mega Man Anniversary Collection on the GameCube was utter shit for one reason: Seriously, who ports a collection of games in a series and thinks "you know what would be an amazing idea? SWAPPING THE FUNCTIONS OF THE A AND B BUTTONS WITH NO OPTION TO REMAP THEM, JUST BECAUSE I HATE MY FANS"? But since that's just one issue with a port of a series of games, I'm not sure that counts.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 13, 2013)

Every Call of Duty after 4. 

But really I don't play games I don't like, I just...stop playing the bad ones.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> There's no games I really wish I could "unplay", if a game is bad I'll just stop playing it.
> 
> I mean I've beaten some bad games but nothing that really doubted my faith in humanity.


 

Youve obviously not played Ningerbread Man on the Wii


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 13, 2013)

The Deadliest Catch video game. Got it in a trade along with the Man Vs Wild one.

At least you can make Bear Grylls drink his own piss in his game. No such redeeming qualities in Deadliest Catch.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 13, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Youve obviously not played Ningerbread Man on the Wii


 
I thought that said something completely different for a moment.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Just the ones I can think of:
> Zelda Oracle of Seasons


Why didn't you like Oracle of Seasons?


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 13, 2013)

power rangers for n64.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Tuddles (Feb 13, 2013)

FF13 after like 30 hours I tossed it out was one the most over hyped turds ever ohhhh and haze on ps3 was horrid


----------



## XDel (Feb 13, 2013)

Clive Barker's Jericho.

I never finished playing it because the character dialog was so juvenile and cliche that I found it overwhelmingly annoying and just turned it off and un-installed. Reminded me of Blood Rayne in that respect, but worse.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 13, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Why didn't you like Oracle of Seasons?


 
I thought it sucked. I liked Ages.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I thought it sucked. I liked Ages.


I don't think that makes much sense, but each to their own I guess.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Games I wish I could unplay, in no particular order:

*Final Fantasy XIII* - I felt betrayed by a great franchise that I grew up with.
*Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City* - Again, felt betrayed. Forsaken.
*Call of Duty* (any one) - I first learned the term Alabama hotpocket when a kid called me that while playing this game online. Any game that is loved by so many obscene 12-year-olds is below me.
*Custer's Revenge* - No...just no.
*Beat 'Em & Eat 'Em* - See above.
Honorable mention goes to _ET: The Extra-Terrestrial_ (the game that single-handedly almost destroyed the gaming industry).

Oh, and I've tried a good number of these out of curiosity. Can't say I'm proud of it (though _San Andreas_ is one of my favorite GTAs of all time).

My thought going into some of these games was, "How bad can it really be?"

It's _bad_.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 13, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> Games I wish I could unplay, in no particular order:
> 
> *Final Fantasy XIII* - I felt betrayed by a great franchise that I grew up with.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 13, 2013)

Not understanding the hate for FF13.  Ive been gaming for 25 odd years, and its the only game ive ever wanted to finish twice.  Once on PS3, once on 360.  Its not typical FF i admit, but its a great game nonetheless if you just take it for what it is


----------



## decemberchild (Feb 13, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Zelda Cdi, all of them.


Add Zelda Spirit Tracks to that list for me.  The gameplay, not so bad, but the train.  Fuck that train.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Feb 14, 2013)

Alexrose said:


> There are games I wish I could "unplay" so I can play them again and enjoy them as much as first time.
> 
> e.g. I'd really like to see how I'd find Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask, and see how much different my experience would be to when I was a child.
> 
> Likewise, I'd unplay Guitar Hero and Meat Boy, so I could start over and find games challenging again.


I agree with your view of it, but I'd do it with P3, P4, and a few others.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know what's your problem guys, FFXIII was a great movie!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Youve obviously not played Ningerbread Man on the Wii


 
Well there's a ton of plain ol' bad games but they just suck. There's few games that are _offensively_ bad. I mean the game itself is just shit. Pile on the name of a praised franchise, a horrible story, a marring of a great character, and not to mention rather average gameplay, and you're stuck with a game that is offensively bad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2013)

OTHER-M


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

Add Grand Theft Auto San Andreas to my list.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 14, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Add Grand Theft Auto San Andreas to my list.


I'm curious as to why? I didn't like the game either, but not to the point where I wouldn't unplay it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm curious as to why? I didn't like the game either, but not to the point where I wouldn't unplay it.


 
Hated how it played. Hated the look. Hated the story, characters, design. Shit game. Also didn't help that the game was borderline pure black. (not the characters I mean darkness levels)


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 14, 2013)

I remember renting superman for the N64 never again


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 14, 2013)

FFXIII and Sonic 06.
These two are the worst games I played, with the former being boring as hell and the latter being borderline unplayable.


----------



## Another World (Feb 14, 2013)

Hellboy: Asylum Seeker for ps1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hellboy:_Asylum_Seeker

as much as i want to love this game, its dated graphics and constant loading screens make it nearly impossible to enjoy.

i wish i could get back all the time i spent hoping it would eventually get better.

-another world


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Feb 14, 2013)

FFXIII wasn't _that_ bad. And the sequel was better!

As for me... the only one I can think of may come as a surprise but I'd have to say KH Re: Coded. I'm a big fan of KH and all but that game just dragged on and on and there was almost nothing new in it. It was just a recap of KH1 and CoM with super long, boring cutscenes and repetitive gameplay. Waisted 30 hours of my life.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 14, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well there's a ton of plain ol' bad games but they just suck. There's few games that are _offensively_ bad. I mean the game itself is just shit. Pile on the name of a praised franchise, a horrible story, a marring of a great character, and not to mention rather average gameplay, and you're stuck with a game that is offensively bad.


Let me guess: Metroid: Other M?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

Bobbyloujo said:


> FFXIII wasn't _that_ bad.


Yes it was.

Anyways, just thought of another because I'm playing it now. Jet Set Radio. I bought it on the PSN because it was like 3 bucks. The game is shit. I don't know how or why it gets so much praise. The game controls like shit, the camera is a torture and fights you all the way, the music is more annoying then it is catchy. This was a waste of 5 bucks, piece of shit game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Let me guess: Metroid: Other M?


 
Well yeah, my other post said so.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 14, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well yeah, my other post said so.


Whoops, sorry, I must've dropped the ball on that one.

The same way that Nintendo dropped the Morph Ball in Other M /badpun


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 14, 2013)

The Crying Game.... lol


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 14, 2013)

Sychophantom said:


> The Deadliest Catch video game. Got it in a trade along with the Man Vs Wild one.
> 
> At least you can make Bear Grylls drink his own piss in his game. No such redeeming qualities in Deadliest Catch.


wait theres a deadliest catch game?

dafaq theres not much to go on to make a game based on that show  Now I have to seek it out to see how on earth they could attempt to make a game outta it... whats next Ice Road Truckers the game xD


----------



## lokomelo (Feb 14, 2013)

There is a lot:

- Car Town
- Farmville
- curiosity what's inside the cube (I think that is not even a game)
- Angry Brids, not because it is a bad game, but it made me spend a lot of time on a mid-class game
- 3xtreme (PS1)
- Braveheart, because I overplayed it, I loose huge amount of time, but the game is fantastic.

and above all others: California Games, this game put me on video game addiction, this addiction made me spend tons of money though the years. I've played Atari crap before it, but I got addicted after this one.


----------



## ilman (Feb 14, 2013)

Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing - the game with no coding at all
Sonic 06: A pure glitchfest, which is unplayable
Metroid Fusion: Not because it's a bad game, but because I'm stuck at one place very late in the game, which I can't find a way out of even with the help of the internet(it's a hidden passage in sector 5)

That's pretty much all. And



ShadowSoldier said:


> Anyways, just thought of another because I'm playing it now. Jet Set Radio. I bought it on the PSN because it was like 3 bucks. The game is shit. I don't know how or why it gets so much praise. The game controls like shit, the camera is a torture and fights you all the way, the music is more annoying then it is catchy. This was a waste of 5 bucks, piece of shit game.


 
The camera isn't that bad, I'd say on par with Sonic Adventure's. And that game was very good even with a bad camera.
Unlike you, I find the music very catchy and the person who made it is a genius. (I mean, who can top 'The music just turns me awesome'? )
Controls are bad like you said, but the game is filled with originality which makes up for it.(you get chased by soldiers, air force and heck, even tanks and dudes with afros and jetpacks).
But after all that is your opinion and I can't change your view of the game.


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 14, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> wait theres a deadliest catch game?
> 
> dafaq theres not much to go on to make a game based on that show  Now I have to seek it out to see how on earth they could attempt to make a game outta it... whats next Ice Road Truckers the game xD


 
There is one of those as well. It's a Mini on PSN.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 14, 2013)

Mario is Missing was so disappointing.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 14, 2013)

Diablo 3


----------



## Super.Nova (Feb 14, 2013)

If You'd ask me, I'd like to unplay many games JUST so I can enjoy them again!


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 14, 2013)

Engert said:


> Mass Effect 3


 
First good post i've seen from you.
Totally agree with this title.

Also Tenchu Z. Probably the first game i've ever considered buying just so I could crucify and burn it alive (I rented it). Worst game of this gen.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Feb 14, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> First good post i've seen from you.
> Totally agree with this title.
> 
> Also Tenchu Z. Probably the first game i've ever considered buying just so I could crucify and burn it alive (I rented it). Worst game of this gen.


 
What's wrong with Mass Effect 3 (other than the ending, which is just a small part of a huge game)?

Also, I wish I could unplay X-Men: Destiny. Never in my life have I experienced such an awful game. Also, most of the MMOs I played (Flyff, AIKA, S4 League, among them). Only Dragon Nest is an exception so far, never got bored of this game, or actually disliked it.


----------



## Engert (Feb 14, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> First good post i've seen from you.


 
Who are you, the rater of good posts?


----------



## pasc (Feb 14, 2013)

I have not games I would want to unplay.

Usually if I start a game and feel it sucks - I stop.


----------



## pasc (Feb 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> My eight year old self felt violated after playing this aborted foetus.


 
After hitting google a bit, it seems to confirm your assumption.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 14, 2013)

ilman said:


> Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing - the game with no coding at all
> Sonic 06: A pure glitchfest, which is unplayable
> Metroid Fusion: Not because it's a bad game, but because I'm stuck at one place very late in the game, which I can't find a way out of even with the help of the internet(it's a hidden passage in sector 5)
> 
> ...


 
They could have tweaked the controls so they match today's. Camera reverts back to default every time I move it? That's dumb, I shouldn't have to hold it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 14, 2013)

decemberchild said:


> Add Zelda Spirit Tracks to that list for me. The gameplay, not so bad, but the train. Fuck that train.


I thought about mentioning it, but not for that reason.

It was for that tower that grows larger with each dungeon. By itself, it wouldn't be so bad...but you have to backtrack the whole thing from the base if you die. And even aside from quite some shortcuts, that REALLY starts to get annoying.

...but I didn't mention it because A) I had some fun of it (though not exactly what I'd expect of a Zelda game), and B) because I bought it second hand for only a few bucks.


----------



## XDel (Feb 14, 2013)

The Wii incarnation of Far Cry...

WHAT HAPPENED HERE?!?!?!


----------



## decemberchild (Feb 14, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I thought about mentioning it, but not for that reason.
> 
> It was for that tower that grows larger with each dungeon. By itself, it wouldn't be so bad...but you have to backtrack the whole thing from the base if you die. And even aside from quite some shortcuts, that REALLY starts to get annoying.
> 
> ...but I didn't mention it because A) I had some fun of it (though not exactly what I'd expect of a Zelda game), and B) because I bought it second hand for only a few bucks.


 
I tried so hard to like it.  I just couldn't do it.  Only zelda game that I have  never beaten, aside from the cd-i ones.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't think anyone mentioned Big Rigs yet shockingly


----------



## ilman (Feb 17, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Don't think anyone mentioned Big Rigs yet shockingly





ilman said:


> Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing - the game with no coding at all


It looks like you missed this.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 17, 2013)

musta missed it on my skim through


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 17, 2013)

Chrono cross what a horriable sequel to a timeless classic pun intended


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 17, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> Chrono cross what a horriable sequel to a timeless classic pun intended


 
I thought it was a lot better than Chrono Trigger honestly. I never saw why people loved that game so much.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 17, 2013)

had very few connections at all to the prequel and it just sucked imo


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I thought it was a lot better than Chrono Trigger honestly. I never saw why people loved that game so much.


I had no problem with Chrono Cross as a game itself (based on what little I played), but my problem was that it really was nothing like Chrono Trigger. It took place in the same world in the future, with cameos by some of the same characters and some of the same enemies, but the similarities ended there. Also the battle system, while innovative and interesting in its own way, was nothing like the battle system in Chrono Trigger, which is half of what made the game for me.


----------



## Bluewoods (Feb 17, 2013)

Dark Cloud 2. I gave that game several dozen hours to catch my interest, and it only got more boring and complicated as I went. It seems to me like some game designers don't realize that there's an amount of learning and understanding to be able to play a game past which it is more tedious than challenging. 

PicDun. It is extremely cheap. Same music all the time, same kind of puzzle, same boring background and enemies for dozens of levels on. I guess the monsters and background change after progressing far enough in the game, according to some Youtube footage I've seen, but I'm never gonna witness it.


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I take back my previous statement because I played Metroid: Other M, that fucking piece of shit of a game. Like that game was just fucking terrible.


YES! AWEFULL FUCKED UP GAME! Unrespectfull to the franchise IMHO.
C'mon, toilets in a metroid game "hiding" upgrades...SSSSSSSHHHH*******TTTTT!


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 17, 2013)

Rarely has a game split the crowd like FFXIII - I've got mates who I'd have considered to be very similar to me in gaming taste, yet they loved it (so you can guess what I thought of it! ) I really wasn't expecting that much there though!

Heh, Mass Effect 3 - the Matrix Reloaded of the gaming industry! How I've gone from this time last year worshipping at the shrine of Mass Effect to tasting a bit of sick in my mouth everytime I see my ME3 case.....(yeah I'm exaggerating a bit there, but you get the picture)

I have to say Zelda: Twilight Princess very nearly did the same for me regarding the Zelda franchise.... not really sure why I detest this game so much, maybe it's because it's such a departure, but as I always try to buy only good titles, this has got to be one of the most disappointing games I've ever played.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 17, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> YES! AWEFULL FUCKED UP GAME! Unrespectfull to the franchise IMHO.
> C'mon, toilets in metroid game "hiding" upgrades...SSSSSSSHHHH*******TTTTT!


 
Hell I thought it was more disrespectful to the female gender than it was to Metroid.

I mean so rarely have I played a game that was so blatantly offensive not from a game standpoint, but from a moral standpoint.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 17, 2013)

Crash of the titans.... I miss the old Crash


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hell I thought it was more disrespectful to the female gender than it was to Metroid.
> 
> I mean so rarely have I played a game that was so blatantly offensive not from a game standpoint, but from a moral standpoint.


Wait, portraying an emotional female space warrior who takes orders from an outranking military officer is inherently offensive? But making Cloud a whiny emo bitch in Final Fantasy VII isn't, just because he's not female?

I mean, I agree with you, the game dropped the ball, and completely screwed Samus as a character. But I never understood the "Other M is sexist" argument.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 17, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wait, portraying an emotional female space warrior who takes orders from an outranking military officer is inherently offensive? But making Cloud a whiny emo bitch in Final Fantasy VII isn't, just because he's not female?
> 
> I mean, I agree with you, the game dropped the ball, and completely screwed Samus as a character. But I never understood the "Other M is sexist" argument.


 
Until she cries and breaks down like a little girl over Ridley, an enemy she already fought NUMEROUS TIMES BEFORE and requires a strong man to save her. Or that she is willing to literally walk through fire unprotected until the man she's dependent on tells her to turn on her fucking envirosuit. There's no reason he shouldn't have told her before she runs through lava. The only reason she didn't do it herself is because she's so submissive to male dominance.

I'm no feminist but the game is quite obviously sexist.

EDIT: It's also coming from Team Ninja, by far the shittiest dev in the world when it comes to understanding women.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't forget about that scene where Adam shot her back for apparently no reason. >_>

For me, it's a toss-up between Other M and FFXIII. But if I were to choose just one, I would choose Other M. No reason to explain since others argued endlessly about how bad it is.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Until she cries and breaks down like a little girl over Ridley, an enemy she already fought NUMEROUS TIMES BEFORE and requires a strong man to save her. Or that she is willing to literally walk through fire unprotected until the man she's dependent on tells her to turn on her fucking envirosuit. There's no reason he shouldn't have told her before she runs through lava. The only reason she didn't do it herself is because she's so submissive to male dominance.
> 
> I'm no feminist but the game is quite obviously sexist.
> 
> EDIT: It's also coming from Team Ninja, by far the shittiest dev in the world when it comes to understanding women.


The whole point behind Samus' listening to Adam's command is that it was one of the requirements of being part of the mission. Was stuff like withholding the Varia effect until after entering super heated areas stupid? Was it unrealistic that Samus listened to that? Yes and fuck yes. But I don't think it was sexist... she was following the orders of her CO, just like ALL THE OTHER MALE SOLDIERS IN THE GAME.

As for Samus' personal relationship with Adam, I'm not sure what I think. On one hand it certainly seems sexist, but on the other hand, it seems to be trying to (very poorly) portray the typical "non-love-story" that so many other video games do as well (Halo and Sonic'06 are examples of this). So I don't know.

As for Ridley, some actual military PTSD victims verified that Samus shows the symptoms of a typical PTSD breakdown in the infamous  scene. I would give a link if I wasn't on mobile.

As for the Team Ninja remark... no argument there. :-P

But I don't want to turn this into another Other M debate thread (which ha happened to too many other threads in the past), so to each their own, I suppose.


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 18, 2013)

I wish I could go back and tell myself a few years ago not to bother with Heavy Rain. Not that it's a terrible game, but I found the identity of the killer to be incredibly stupid and nonsensical and that kind of ruined the whole game for me.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 18, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> I wish I could go back and tell myself a few years ago not to bother with Heavy Rain. Not that it's a terrible game, but I found the identity of the killer to be incredibly stupid and nonsensical and that kind of ruined the whole game for me.


Wasn't heavy rain like only a year, year and a half ago?


----------



## aaronz77 (Feb 18, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wasn't heavy rain like only a year, year and a half ago?


 
Feb. 2010 ... meh.. feels like yesterday


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hell I thought it was more disrespectful to the female gender than it was to Metroid.
> 
> I mean so rarely have I played a game that was so blatantly offensive not from a game standpoint, but from a moral standpoint.


I totally agree, horrible sexist game. Really horrible and disrespectful on all fronts.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Feb 18, 2013)

FFXIII, I don't own the game but my cousin has it on his PS3 and said it was alright so I tried it and after a few hours I gave up. After that I didn't see why I should try XIII-2 and XII-3.

Also Persona 4 and P4G, my cousin liked it but after playing SMT 1 on the SNES I saw how bad and stale it is compared to the classics of the series which actually makes me now play through all the older games.

Super Street Fighter 4, worst fighter I ever played and horrible online full of spammers and other bullshit. BlazBlue and DoA felt much better having more diverse characters and less spamfest when playing online and with others.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> The whole point behind Samus' listening to Adam's command is that it was one of the requirements of being part of the mission. Was stuff like withholding the Varia effect until after entering super heated areas stupid? Was it unrealistic that Samus listened to that? Yes and fuck yes. But I don't think it was sexist... she was following the orders of her CO, just like ALL THE OTHER MALE SOLDIERS IN THE GAME.
> 
> As for Samus' personal relationship with Adam, I'm not sure what I think. On one hand it certainly seems sexist, but on the other hand, it seems to be trying to (very poorly) portray the typical "non-love-story" that so many other video games do as well (Halo and Sonic'06 are examples of this). So I don't know.
> 
> ...


 
The thing is, Samus isn't even hired by the soldiers - she's a freelancer who shows up and helps out on her own initiative. She is not under his command in any real capacity. And yet, as soon as she sees Adam again, she completely submits to his commands and becomes extremely codepndent to a guy who seems, at best, absolutely indifferent to her.

At worse? An extreme dick. She respectfully resigns from the military after a difficult mission (a mission that ended in the death of several of their squadmates); this entirely reasonable decision makes him angry with her. When she shows up, he's immediately cold and condescending to the woman who just saved his team's life. Half the time, he only seems to approve Samus' equipment as an afterthought (the Varia suit incident is just one boneheaded example). For God's sake, he shoots her in the back. With a gun.

AND SHE THANKS HIM FOR IT!

Then there's the Ridley scene. People have made the PTSD argument, but canonically, that just doesn't make sense. By this point in time, she's already fought him several times. She's seen him die and return from the dead without pause before. Why does it matter now? (The PTSD-scene was inspired by the comics, but the crucial difference is, at least that takes place during her first encounter with Ridley... and she overcomes it on her own).

And yet again, the weirdly sexist underovertones creep in. In the face of this danger, Samus is literally represented as a shrieking, cowering child.

You can say that the previous games just didn't have a way to represent Samus' PTSD, but you can't cram something like this into the story without care for continuity or character consistency.

I'm sorry if I'm prolonging the Other M discussion, but this stuff still bugs me after all this time; I'm barely even scratching the surface here. It just kept piling on and piling on until you have to question the writer. This game made me feel about as uncomfortable as Spec Ops: The Line without even intending to.

And guys, to be entirely fair, Team Ninja had absolutely nothing to do with the story. That was all Yoshio Sakamoto. He pretty much had complete control over every aspect of the project (in fact, he even instructed Samus' voice actress, who is actually talented and skilled, to use that listless monotone. Yeah.)


----------



## Yumi (Feb 19, 2013)

Bible Adventures for NES.

I cried while playing this game cause it sucked so bad...I really pushed to see if it got any better.
(I stayed at an aunts house when i was 6, and my cousin had this only game. I felt bad for him)


----------



## TheLostSabre (Feb 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> And guys, to be entirely fair, Team Ninja had absolutely nothing to do with the story. That was all Yoshio Sakamoto.


It's surprising given that he did the previous Metroids as well. Welp, goes to show having too much control is detrimental to the final product in the long run. :/


----------



## Prime_Zero (Feb 19, 2013)

My top game I wish I had never played would be Xenosaga, that game was just so good, I loved every thing about it. Then two and three crushed it horribly, 2 was just flat out broken combat wise, and the story was a snooze fest. 3 Was a bit better then 2 but all that was good in 1 still lost.. and it was far to  religious for my liking. The plot and story just fell apart and what started as a epic cool scifi game ended in religious crap..

Every time I want to go back and play Xenosaga, 2 and 3 just ruin it for me....


----------



## Minox (Feb 19, 2013)

Space Giraffe.


----------



## Sinael (Feb 19, 2013)

catherine, and final fantasy xiii-2.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 19, 2013)

The_Lost_Sabre said:


> It's surprising given that he did the previous Metroids as well. Welp, goes to show having too much control is detrimental to the final product in the long run. :/


Actually, he had nothing to do with the Prime series. The last new Metroid game he did before Other M was fusion, which is a lot more similar to Other M than people want to admit.


----------



## Sop (Feb 19, 2013)

Holy shit, 5 pages and no one has even mentioned Banjo Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts, that game ruined one hell of a good franchise.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Feb 19, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Actually, he had nothing to do with the Prime series. The last new Metroid game he did before Other M was fusion, which is a lot more similar to Other M than people want to admit.


I was about to mentioned about Sakamoto's lack of involvement in the Prime series but I doubted I remembered that correctly. 

Other M is basically a failed Fusion; tried to emulate Fusion's story without understanding how Fusion's story worked.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well on Other M, I doubt that Sakamoto intended for the story to be sexist. It's just that he's utter shit at writing stories and was trying to find a way to fit the story around the unlockable item mechanic.

But if there's one game i wish i could unplay, it's Assassin's Creed 1. Seriously, fuck that game and how repetitive it is.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 19, 2013)

The_Lost_Sabre said:


> I was about to mentioned about Sakamoto's lack of involvement in the Prime series but I doubted I remembered that correctly.
> 
> Other M is basically a failed Fusion; tried to emulate Fusion's story without understanding how Fusion's story worked.


Other M was basically a much more story-heavy reimagining of Metroid Fusion. A bunch of the elements that people hated in Other M were already present in Fusion (extreme linearity, an Adam-obsessed Samus), just nowhere near as prominently.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 20, 2013)

Alexrose said:


> There are games I wish I could "unplay" so I can play them again





Super.Nova said:


> If You'd ask me, I'd like to unplay many games JUST so I can enjoy them again!


 
I'm with you guys. Why unplay a bad game? You just risk encountering that game and disliking it all over again. Unplay the good games.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Feb 20, 2013)

Prime_Zero said:


> My top game I wish I had never played would be Xenosaga, that game was just so good, I loved every thing about it. Then two and three crushed it horribly, 2 was just flat out broken combat wise, and the story was a snooze fest. 3 Was a bit better then 2 but all that was good in 1 still lost.. and it was far to religious for my liking. The plot and story just fell apart and what started as a epic cool scifi game ended in religious crap..
> 
> Every time I want to go back and play Xenosaga, 2 and 3 just ruin it for me....


I hear you man...Xenosaga II really messed up everything


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 20, 2013)

The first game I actually bought for the NES... I worked a summer job when I was like 14 and spent part of my first check on.... Ikari Warriors.

The arcade game was just so damned awesome!!!! I thought the NES version would be pretty good, it's not a horrible conversion I guess  but man paying 50 bucks plus tax for that was not worth it  They did get it right with Heavy Barrel for the NES (same type of game play with a sci fi twist.)

That game caused me to be much much smarter about what I buy and when to buy, I guess in a weird way it was a good lesson for me.

Edit: Before that game I would just beg my mom to rent games for me and for some reason I didn't pick one of the other 20 awesome games already out for the system.... Did I mention I loved the arcade machine? lol


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2013)

zelda oracle of ages and seasons
zelda twilight princess
zelda ocarina of time
trauma center1 and 2
new super mario bros
super princess peach
clock tower
final fantasy 12
final fantasy 7
planet puzzle league
dragon quest ix
FLYFF
mario & luigi partners in time
sonic and the black knight
sonic unleashed ( wii ver. )
guilty gear
canon spike
adventure time (ds)
vampire night (ps2)
gran turismo 4
the king of fighters '94 '95 '96 '97 '98 '99 2000
snk vs capcom 1 and 2
patapon
loco roco
kamen rider all rider generation 2
Dragon quest monsters joker
ultimate ghosts'n globlins
game & watch gallery 4
ghost recon advance warfighter
samurai warriors chronicles
final fantasy tactics
street fighter 3
puyo puyo da
mario kart advance
super mario sunshine
super smash bros brawl
pokemon stadium
pokemon battle revolution
sonic 3
sonic and knuckles
kingdom hearts chain of memories
gta 3 and 4
megaman battle network series
fullmetal alchemist (ps2)
pokemon heartgold
donkey kong land 2
pretty much all western snes and mega drive games i ever played

i could go on and on, but it's better to stop at that

those were mostly games i kept playing expecting it to get better or at least to be fun at some point but in most cases it never did, most end as they started, a massive disappointment and a huge waste of time


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 20, 2013)

Glacier 2, Wii.



Literally the worst fucking game I have ever played.  But holy hell did I laugh to the point I was crying at this horrible excuse for a retail game.


----------



## Boy12 (Dec 30, 2013)

Snood 2 On Vacation on NDS, and Elf Bowling 1 & 2 for NDS, however, due to the game's poor quality, it was laughable, But the game's pretty obsecure, and i found it while browsing a rom site, so yeah.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 30, 2013)

Welp cuz someone decided to pump this almost year old dead thread, I'll add one more game to the list.

Legend of Zelda A Link Between Worlds. I loved LTTP, so when I heard they were making a sequel I was fairly excited. Before I bought it, I started watching a playthrough to sort of...hype myself up while I wait and I was extremely disappointed. It looked so hand-holdy and simple, like Nintendo made the game for 7 year olds. Not only did they pretty much take away half the entire point of dungeons by just giving you all the shit early on, but they also made the enemies/bosses buttfuck easy to kill. I even went so far as to actually buy the game (well, I traded pogymanz for it) and play it myself to make sure it wasn't just the video and still felt the same way. I can't even be assed to finish it either, it gives me no motivation to. And it's not even that the premise of the story or the whole painting thing was bad, it's just too fucking easy.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 31, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp cuz someone decided to pump this almost year old dead thread, I'll add one more game to the list.
> 
> Legend of Zelda A Link Between Worlds. I loved LTTP, so when I heard they were making a sequel I was fairly excited. Before I bought it, I started watching a playthrough to sort of...hype myself up while I wait and I was extremely disappointed. It looked so hand-holdy and simple, like Nintendo made the game for 7 year olds. Not only did they pretty much take away half the entire point of dungeons by just giving you all the shit early on, but they also made the enemies/bosses buttfuck easy to kill. I even went so far as to actually buy the game (well, I traded pogymanz for it) and play it myself to make sure it wasn't just the video and still felt the same way. I can't even be assed to finish it either, it gives me no motivation to. And it's not even that the premise of the story or the whole painting thing was bad, it's just too fucking easy.


 
How far did you play? Because this is the least hand-holdy game in the series I've played since aLttP and maybe the Oracle games.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 31, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Welp cuz someone decided to pump this almost year old dead thread, I'll add one more game to the list.
> 
> Legend of Zelda A Link Between Worlds. I loved LTTP, so when I heard they were making a sequel I was fairly excited. Before I bought it, I started watching a playthrough to sort of...hype myself up while I wait and I was extremely disappointed. It looked so hand-holdy and simple, like Nintendo made the game for 7 year olds. Not only did they pretty much take away half the entire point of dungeons by just giving you all the shit early on, but they also made the enemies/bosses buttfuck easy to kill. I even went so far as to actually buy the game (well, I traded pogymanz for it) and play it myself to make sure it wasn't just the video and still felt the same way. I can't even be assed to finish it either, it gives me no motivation to. And it's not even that the premise of the story or the whole painting thing was bad, it's just too fucking easy.


 

http://gbatemp.net/review/the-legend-of-zelda-a-link-between-worlds.118/

Hey, I had the EXACT same sentiments too!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> How far did you play? Because this is the least hand-holdy game in the series I've played since aLttP and maybe the Oracle games.


 
I dunno, like 3-4 hours or so. 

How is giving you every useful item in the game and allowing you easy access to rupee farming not hand-holdy? They give you everything of worth in the first hour and that's just bullshit. The only challenge I've faced so far is just finding those little...monster baby things, and that's just because I can't be assed to run around looking under every rock to find them. This game is extremely easy, even for a Zelda game. 

I know you're a hardcore Zelda fan though, so I'm sure arguing my points won't do anything  Lol


----------



## osirisjem (Dec 31, 2013)

Paradise Cove (iphone).
The game is fun, but you either have to pay $100 or it will take 3 years to finish the stupid game.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 31, 2013)

On the topic of Link Between Worlds, I finished it after 11 hours and that was me deliberately putting off completing the dungeons and going on a heart hunting quest. It was still an enjoyable experience but I actually played and completed the SNES version a month before I bought this and I can already tell that the SNES version was much tougher and challenging where I kept dying multiple times especially on the final boss.

ALBW on the other hand, I never used a fairy to revive me and the only times I died was me messing about at the beginning. It's not the worst Zelda game but I really wish I didn't pay full price for this.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 31, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I dunno, like 3-4 hours or so.
> 
> How is giving you every useful item in the game and allowing you easy access to rupee farming not hand-holdy? They give you everything of worth in the first hour and that's just bullshit. The only challenge I've faced so far is just finding those little...monster baby things, and that's just because I can't be assed to run around looking under every rock to find them. This game is extremely easy, even for a Zelda game.
> 
> I know you're a hardcore Zelda fan though, so I'm sure arguing my points won't do anything  Lol


 
Not necessarily. I'm a hardcore Zelda fan, but I'm also incredibly critical of the series' newer entries. I was mainly curious because, I would criticize aLBW for a couple things (such as difficulty, as you mentioned), but not for being hand-holdy. I mean, granted, there are those hint glasses that allow you to pretty much play the whole game without having to figure anything out on your own, but it's completely ignorable.

Anyway, I think the key here is that, no offense, you're misusing the term "hand-holding". Hand-holding is like Fi in Skyward Sword or Navi in OoT, shoving hints in your face and telling you how to do things. But what you're describing just sounds like a complaint of the game being easy, rather than it being hand-holdy. There is a difference.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Not necessarily. I'm a hardcore Zelda fan, but I'm also incredibly critical of the series' newer entries. I was mainly curious because, I would criticize aLBW for a couple things (such as difficulty, as you mentioned), but not for being hand-holdy. I mean, granted, there are those hint glasses that allow you to pretty much play the whole game without having to figure anything out on your own, but it's completely ignorable.
> 
> Anyway, I think the key here is that, no offense, you're misusing the term "hand-holding". Hand-holding is like Fi in Skyward Sword or Navi in OoT, shoving hints in your face and telling you how to do things. But what you're describing just sounds like a complaint of the game being easy, rather than it being hand-holdy. There is a difference.


 

Personally when I played it it was way too easy and the whole rental thing just did not sit well with me. Do not get me wrong, I loved the different direction they tried taking it, but it just felt poorly executed and for me the rental thing really degraded the experience.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 31, 2013)

All the Sonic games on the Wii; Captain America; Lego Star Wars III.


xwatchmanx said:


> Hand-holding is like Fi in Skyward Sword or Navi in OoT, shoving hints in your face and telling you how to do things. But what you're describing just sounds like a complaint of the game being easy, rather than it being hand-holdy. There is a difference.


 
Please stop talking about Skyward Sword being easy/hand-holdy; I played that piece of shit for six months, even with all the "helpful" hints from Fi that I read. You weren't forced to use them, btw. I've heard people say the hints Fi gave were way too revealing and have always wondered at this. I would read the same hint maybe 5 times and still wouldn't understand it. Hence, I avoided using them as much as possible. It was only when I would start to rage that I would read them, and then, I would rage when I couldn't understand the stupid thing. But I trooped through the game like any gamer would've done and finished it. But, to save myself from further anguish and misery I would have a few weeks later, I didn't complete it in Hero Mode.

Edit: I might add that SS is the only game I've played where I've raged.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Not necessarily. I'm a hardcore Zelda fan, but I'm also incredibly critical of the series' newer entries. I was mainly curious because, I would criticize aLBW for a couple things (such as difficulty, as you mentioned), but not for being hand-holdy. I mean, granted, there are those hint glasses that allow you to pretty much play the whole game without having to figure anything out on your own, but it's completely ignorable.
> 
> Anyway, I think the key here is that, no offense, you're misusing the term "hand-holding". Hand-holding is like Fi in Skyward Sword or Navi in OoT, shoving hints in your face and telling you how to do things. But what you're describing just sounds like a complaint of the game being easy, rather than it being hand-holdy. There is a difference.


 
I don't think you actually know the full extent of what hand-holding is. A general definition of hand-holding is an unnecessary feature (or lack thereof) that decreases the difficulty of a game in a general sense. This can be constant tutorials throughout a game, "pushes" in the "right direction" (or hints as you mentioned), easy access to quest/important items, nerfed enemies/super strong player character, no penalties for deaths/infinite lives, etc. Not only does giving you all the extras in the beginning of the game detract from the overall difficulty, it also shortens the dungeons which were some of the funner parts of Zelda.

While this whole system lets you do whatever you want in the overworld which is nice, you're left without a feeling of achievement a majority of the time, which is like...sort of the whole point of playing video games, to achieve something. Which is what happened to me, I had no motivation to continue the game because I never
really achieved anything on my own, it was just given to me in some silly way.

I somewhat agree with Ryu, it was a different direction which is good for same-y series like Zelda, but it was too poorly executed to make the game truly fun. Perhaps something that would've helped would be a system where you can only rent a couple items at a time and you unlock more "slots" for items or something while exploring the dungeons.

But then again I guess that's a matter of preference than anything, so meh.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 31, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I don't think you actually know the full extent of what hand-holding is. A general definition of hand-holding is a feature (or lack thereof) that decreases the difficulty of a game in a general sense. This can be constant tutorials throughout a game, "pushes" in the "right direction" (or hints as you mentioned), easy access to quest/important items, nerfed enemies/super strong player character, no penalties for deaths/infinite lives, etc. Not only does giving you all the extras in the beginning of the game detract from the overall difficulty, it also shortens the dungeons which were some of the funner parts of Zelda.
> 
> While this whole system lets you do whatever you want in the overworld which is nice, you're left without a feeling of achievement a majority of the time, which is like...sort of the whole point of playing video games, to achieve something. Which is what happened to me, I had no motivation to continue the game because I never
> really achieved anything on my own, it was just given to me in some silly way.
> ...


 

Psst, I made 8000 Rupees in an hour, and bought out the entire shop after beating one dark world dungeon.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 31, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Psst, I made 8000 Rupees in an hour, and bought out the entire shop after beating one dark world dungeon.


 
I didn't even need to get that far, you can just head into Death Mountain and farm the rupees from the giant boulders and shit no problem.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Glacier 2, Wii.
> 
> 
> 
> Literally the worst fucking game I have ever played. But holy hell did I laugh to the point I was crying at this horrible excuse for a retail game.




And I thought that was some unreleased N64 game   Not sure what's worse, this game or making the mistake of renting Frantic Flea on the Snes.


----------



## aXXo (Dec 31, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3. That game had so many things wrong with it, it's irritating me now even thinking about it. The most enjoyable part was literally the first 1 hour and a half, mostly because it had so much going for it at first. I actually find it offensive that the game went to hell the second you set foot in America.


----------



## cdoty (Dec 31, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Zelda Cdi, all of them.


 

I think you could've stopped at CDi.


----------



## XDel (Dec 31, 2013)

None of them, because it's too much fun to share common experiences. I.E. LJN titles. I think the only one I actually enjoyed in a 2600 kind of way was Jaws. Everything else was HORRIBLE, though I did manage to beat Rambo. Then again, when you are 12, your NES library is limited, and you generally only get new games for Christmas, or a cheap one once in a blue moon sometime through out the rest of the year...
...well then you kind of play what you have. And besides, back then it was hard to to what was a bad game and what wasn't because 2D side scrolling mechanics and what have you were still being fleshed out and perfected, so technically, even Rambo was a drastic improvement over many old 2600 games such as Smurfs, though I still love Smurfs and can deal with it's quirky controls just fine!


----------



## Saturosias (Dec 31, 2013)

Ninjabread Man. I knew what I was getting into. I legitimately thought there was going to be an ending after my hours of frustration.

NOPE. There was LITERALLY no ending sequence. Most offensive part was arguably, as Wiiviewr put it, the "Quality Assurance" team in the credits. Mother of God.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 31, 2013)

I've played some pretty bad games, ex.Heavy Nova for the genesis (look it up) but I don't think I'd want to unplay any of them.


----------



## XDel (Dec 31, 2013)

No ending... how old school! Seriously!


----------



## vorgrien (Dec 31, 2013)

E.T. on atari 2600.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Dec 31, 2013)

I would have to go with ET for Atari.


----------



## cdoty (Dec 31, 2013)

vorgrien said:


> E.T. on atari 2600.


 

E.T. sucks now, but I don't remember it being horrible back in the day. The controls sucked, and falling in a hole was ridiculous.

But, the game wasn't that much different than the standard Atari 2600 fare. Or... I was just playing a lot of crappy games at the time.

Now, Pac-man for the Atari 2600. That was crap.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 31, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Personally when I played it it was way too easy and the whole rental thing just did not sit well with me. Do not get me wrong, I loved the different direction they tried taking it, but it just felt poorly executed and for me the rental thing really degraded the experience.


I didn't hate the rental system, but that could've definitely handled it in a much cooler way. I wouldn't have minded having to search for the items in the overworld, like the original Zelda or aLttP.


calmwaters said:


> Please stop talking about Skyward Sword being easy/hand-holdy; I played that piece of shit for six months, even with all the "helpful" hints from Fi that I read. You weren't forced to use them, btw. I've heard people say the hints Fi gave were way too revealing and have always wondered at this. I would read the same hint maybe 5 times and still wouldn't understand it. Hence, I avoided using them as much as possible. It was only when I would start to rage that I would read them, and then, I would rage when I couldn't understand the stupid thing. But I trooped through the game like any gamer would've done and finished it. But, to save myself from further anguish and misery I would have a few weeks later, I didn't complete it in Hero Mode.
> 
> Edit: I might add that SS is the only game I've played where I've raged.


I never said Skyward Sword was easy, I just said that it held your hand a lot, and it did, way worse than any Zelda game to date, so much to the point that it isn't really a matter of opinion. You could ignore a good number of the hand-holding options, but there was an even greater number that you couldn't. Fi was constantly interrupting with forced cut scenes explaining obvious stuff to you (many of which you couldn't skip), even to the point that she was giving you obvious hints to dungeon puzzles before even giving you a chance to try them yourself. And her constant nagging/beeping was exponentially worse than Navi, always reminding you of your health, shield, and even batteries when they were low, and wouldn't quit until you hit the button to listen to her. In fact, it may very well be the most hand-holdy game I've ever played.


Tom Bombadildo said:


> I don't think you actually know the full extent of what hand-holding is. A general definition of hand-holding is an unnecessary feature (or lack thereof) that decreases the difficulty of a game in a general sense. This can be constant tutorials throughout a game, "pushes" in the "right direction" (or hints as you mentioned), easy access to quest/important items, nerfed enemies/super strong player character, no penalties for deaths/infinite lives, etc. Not only does giving you all the extras in the beginning of the game detract from the overall difficulty, it also shortens the dungeons which were some of the funner parts of Zelda.


All I can really say in response to this is that I've never, ever heard of the term hand-holding being applied to ease or nerfing of difficulty. Following that definition, aLttP is hand-holdy because it's exponentially easier than Zelda or Zelda II on the NES.

I mean, I'm not trying to defend the rental system or anything (though I didn't hate it), but I really do believe hand-holdy is a inaccurate and misleading criticism of the game.

I'm going to stop here though, so this thread doesn't become completely Zelda-centric.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I don't think you actually know the full extent of what hand-holding is. A general definition of hand-holding is an unnecessary feature (or lack thereof) that decreases the difficulty of a game in a general sense. This can be constant tutorials throughout a game, "pushes" in the "right direction" (or hints as you mentioned), easy access to quest/important items, nerfed enemies/super strong player character, no penalties for deaths/infinite lives, etc. Not only does giving you all the extras in the beginning of the game detract from the overall difficulty, it also shortens the dungeons which were some of the funner parts of Zelda.
> 
> While this whole system lets you do whatever you want in the overworld which is nice, you're left without a feeling of achievement a majority of the time, which is like...sort of the whole point of playing video games, to achieve something. Which is what happened to me, I had no motivation to continue the game because I never
> really achieved anything on my own, it was just given to me in some silly way.
> ...


 
ALBW has to be the most non-linear Zelda to-date. You can solve each dungeon in the order you want to, with no hints if that's your kind of gig. As someone who hasn't found a Zelda game difficult since Master Quest, or Zelda II/I, I hate to say it, but that's a product of you getting older. Puzzles are not getting easier, you're just smarter. Zelda these days needs to reach a very wide audience in the first place. The aging fan base is no longer the main target, so Nintendo need to keep it dumbed down.

To be sure, I think the biggest issue with ALBW is the lack of incentive. I think what they should have done was simply made key items available from the get-go, and had upgraded items hidden in dungeons. Say you had the hookshot. Sure you could get over some gorges, but with the upgraded shot, you could get over all. This is the biggest issue with the Zelda series is incentive. 2-D Zeldas primarily. What I'm more angry about is the stupid weather vanes telling me to take a god damned break.


----------



## _v3 (Jan 1, 2014)

This piece of crap. Worst game in the franchise.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 1, 2014)

_v3 said:


> This piece of crap. Worst game in the franchise.


 

Worse than the DS games ?


----------



## ilman (Jan 1, 2014)

_v3 said:


> This piece of crap. Worst game in the franchise.


 
What's wrong with it? I thought it was pretty solid. 
Well...that's coming from a person who enjoyed 179 Days, so .
The worst game in the franchise would be Chain of Memories. Of all possible ways to take on dynamic battles, why choose something as static as cards?
I just can't play through the damn game just because of its combat system.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 1, 2014)

Dragon Age 2... Origins was so awesome, then they made 2


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 1, 2014)

_v3 said:


> This piece of crap. Worst game in the franchise.


I never played the main games on PS2, so I can't compare, but I didn't enjoy this one either. The gameplay was halfway decent at best, and voice acting, characters, and writing were laughably cheesy in a really bad, self-important way that only Square Enix could possibly pull off


----------



## emigre (Jan 1, 2014)

In fairness Kingdom Hearts has always been shit.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jan 1, 2014)

Star Ocean 3 - Worst in the franchise, doesn't even feel like a Star Ocean game.
.hack//G.U. - The Shadow the hedgehog of jRPGs


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 1, 2014)

I wouldn't wish to unplay any game. I love playing bad games so I can talk bad about them later.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 1, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Worse than the DS games ?


 
I never understood what people hated about 358/2 days. Except that Sora ended up ruining it in the end as usual. Worst character ever. I'd still say it's one of the only playable KH games, along with BBS. Since neither featured Sora.


----------



## _v3 (Jan 2, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Worse than the DS games ?


Yes. 358/2 Days was decent, DDD is crap.


ilman said:


> What's wrong with it? I thought it was pretty solid.
> Well...that's coming from a person who enjoyed 179 Days, so .
> The worst game in the franchise would be Chain of Memories. Of all possible ways to take on dynamic battles, why choose something as static as cards?
> I just can't play through the damn game just because of its combat system.


Chain of Memories was the second game in the entry and Square Enix tried something new with the combat system (it failed, reason we don't see it anymore). The story is what drew KH fans to play. I played KH1 > KH2 and then CoM, which explained so much shit that I didn't understand (mostly why is organization 13 half dead)



emigre said:


> In fairness Kingdom Hearts has always been shit.


No. Kingdom Hearts 2 and BbS were excellent, give them a shot if you ever get the time (get the Final mix versions, since those versions got more content).



Hells Malice said:


> I never understood what people hated about 358/2 days. Except that Sora ended up ruining it in the end as usual. Worst character ever. I'd still say it's one of the only playable KH games, along with BBS. Since neither featured Sora.


I too think that Sora is a whiny bitch, but what can ya do? BBS is amazing.

Anyways to top off what I said, DDD is a boring (really boring) drag all the way through. The story is just there (irrelevant) and the ending doesn't even make sense.
Why does Sora after waking up go to Traverse Town, and more importantly why does he fucking meet the Dream Eaters which are supposed to be only in his FREAKIN DREAMS???
Sora failing the Mark of Mastery Exam is no surprise, seeing as Square Enix needed an excuse to make KH3 happen after all these years. On the other hand Riku passing the Mark of Mastery exam is a freakin surprise, seeing as how he let darkness take over (twice).
Dream Eaters are the worst type of helpers you can have, they're dumb even on the highest difficulty, and they are useless (except for the abilities that are FREAKIN' TIED TO THESE GOD DAMN IMBECILES) + there's like a million of these to collect (try getting a * on every dream eater and maxing all of their affinities level at 9 to get a single stupid trophy).
Flick Rush is goddamn stupid, not only is it the worst minigame so far, but it's also goddamn hard to get a * rank on all of the battles.

TL;DR DDD sucks, avoid it at all costs (unless you're a die hard KH fan)


----------



## lordofthereef (Jan 2, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I never played the main games on PS2, so I can't compare, but I didn't enjoy this one either. The gameplay was halfway decent at best, and voice acting, characters, and writing were laughably cheesy in a really bad, self-important way that only Square Enix could possibly pull off


 
Voice acting was... on par with the PS2 games. So was the story, really. Sounds like you just don't like the IP (which is fine).


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 2, 2014)

Pokemon X so I can play through it again like it was new! This is in a good way not bad.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 2, 2014)

I wish I could unplay Silent Hill 4: The Room. The gameplay sucked, the story sucked, and the graphics for the world were as muddy as the N64, with a few objects and the character models being super detailed... it was really a nightmare to play. And add-in the fact that I couldn't even play it at my native resolution because the game didn't support widescreen LCDs? FAIL. Fail all around.

*SILENT HILL 4 - THE ROOM: 0/10,* *would not play ever again.*


----------



## milkman12345 (Jan 2, 2014)

Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D. I played it on the N64 and Gamecube so much its just not fun anymore, not to mention every console Zelda game after it improves on the formula. The updated graphics and audio just don't do enough to save it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 2, 2014)

lordofthereef said:


> Voice acting was... on par with the PS2 games. So was the story, really. Sounds like you just don't like the IP (which is fine).


That's what I'm thinking. Honestly, it's the same reason I dislike Final Fantasy X, but worse, because KH has the same self-importantness, ABOUT FREAKING DONALD AND GOOFY. I mean, are they freaking joking??


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2014)

JayRo said:


> I wish I could unplay Silent Hill 4: The Room


 


JayRo said:


> it was really a nightmare to play


 

Isn't that the point?


----------



## lordofthereef (Jan 3, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Honestly, it's the same reason I dislike Final Fantasy X, but worse, because KH has the same self-importantness, ABOUT FREAKING DONALD AND GOOFY. I mean, are they freaking joking??


 
Honestly, I thought it was a rather fresh departure from the standard "fantasy game with generic story, some salmons, some spells, etc." It was neat to have medical type fantasy mixed with Disney's fantasy. Something pretty different than had been done ever before (and really since). JMO of course.

Also, DDD had way less of Donald and Goofy than any other KH game I ever played. And honestly, I thought the voices were rather amazing. I felt like Donal and Goofy were really fighting with me (in the other games, since they don't really in this one).

To each his own. 

Best game from SE was FFXIV: ARR in probably ten years though. Maybe longer haha.


----------



## lordofthereef (Jan 3, 2014)

milkman12345 said:


> Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D. I played it on the N64 and Gamecube so much its just not fun anymore, not to mention every console Zelda game after it improves on the formula. The updated graphics and audio just don't do enough to save it.


 
Wow... you are the first person I have ever seen claim OOT "needs saving". Sorry you didn't enjoy it. My only complaint is that it's overpriced for what it is (a fifteen year old game ported to a newer console).


----------



## CompassNorth (Jan 3, 2014)

_v3 said:


> No. Kingdom Hearts 2 and BbS were excellent, give them a shot if you ever get the time (get the Final mix versions, since those versions got more content).


Never played BBS, but Kingdom Hearts 2 is not the best in the series.
Gameplay is bad, fast combat and all you have to do is keep mashing X to perform a flashy auto-combo.
Story is bad too it tries to hard to be "deep" with it's concept especially with those terrible characters. It's even worse than all those action anime/manga that 12-15 year olds love.

I doubt BBS is different.

Kingdom Hearts 1 on the other is the only good game in the series.
Gameplay - Slower than the second and since there's not 10 hit auto-combo you have to be careful instead of being reckless
Story isn't anything spectacular, it's good, but not mind blowing.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 3, 2014)

lordofthereef said:


> Wow... you are the first person I have ever seen claim OOT "needs saving". Sorry you didn't enjoy it. My only complaint is that it's overpriced for what it is (a fifteen year old game ported to a newer console).


He didn't claim OoT "needs saving".


----------



## lordofthereef (Jan 3, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> He didn't claim OoT "needs saving".


 
I was referring to this statement



> The updated graphics and audio just don't do enough to save it.


 
Sp it sounds like, for him, he needed something to save it to make it work playing (again).


----------



## lordofthereef (Jan 3, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Never played BBS, but Kingdom Hearts 2 is not the best in the series.
> Gameplay is bad, fast combat and *all you have to do is keep mashing X to perform a flashy auto-combo*.
> Story is bad too it tries to hard to be "deep" with it's concept especially with those terrible characters. It's even worse than all those action anime/manga that 12-15 year olds love.
> 
> ...


 
Did you beat it on hard mode? beast was a PITA


----------



## milkman12345 (Jan 3, 2014)

lordofthereef said:


> Sp it sounds like, for him, he needed something to save it to make it work playing (again).


That's pretty much what I meant. Its the exact same game I played to death. I loved it back in the day, but now it just feels stale.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 3, 2014)

lordofthereef said:


> I was referring to this statement
> 
> 
> 
> Sp it sounds like, for him, he needed something to save it to make it work playing (again).


 
But he's not saying the game itself needs saving, He's just saying that the new graphics and audio couldn't save his enjoyment of playing the game for the billionth time.

And frankly, that's not an uncommon statement for any video game. I know quite a few people who just lost the magic for a lot of games, OoT included.


----------



## lordofthereef (Jan 3, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> But he's not saying the game itself needs saving, He's just saying that the new graphics and audio couldn't save his enjoyment of playing the game for the billionth time.
> 
> And frankly, that's not an uncommon statement for any video game. I know quite a few people who just lost the magic for a lot of games, OoT included.


 
Listen man... it's just something I noticed. I am not here to discuss semantics. I responded to something that was said (and it seems like I got it right based on the poster's response). He was burnt on the game, and the small changes they made didn't save it for him. Sucks. I;ve replayed that came at least a dozen times and it never gets old. Sorry he didn't have the same experience.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jan 3, 2014)

lordofthereef said:


> Did you beat it on hard mode? beast was a PITA


Was that Kingdom Hearts 2?
If so, nope. Only gave the game one playthrough on normal and said that was enough.


----------



## lordofthereef (Jan 3, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Was that Kingdom Hearts 2?
> If so, nope. Only gave the game one playthrough on normal and said that was enough.


 
Yeah, was referring to KH2. I guess it was a response to it being a button mashing game. It is, I guess, but I found it to be more than than. Just mashing buttons won't get you through hard mode. I can't say how many hours it took me to down the Beast.


----------



## Yumi (Jan 3, 2014)

Sonic Rings
and 
Xenoblade (foxi was right) after half the game...i couldnt go further. Yawn!


----------



## _v3 (Jan 3, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Never played BBS, but Kingdom Hearts 2 is not the best in the series.
> Gameplay is bad, fast combat and all you have to do is keep mashing X to perform a flashy auto-combo.
> Story is bad too it tries to hard to be "deep" with it's concept especially with those terrible characters. It's even worse than all those action anime/manga that 12-15 year olds love.
> 
> ...


 
Reason I said get final mix is because it has critical mode (and extra bosses), let's see how far you'll get by mashing X (or in this case circle).


----------



## lordofthereef (Jan 3, 2014)

_v3 said:


> Reason I said get final mix is because it has critical mode (and extra bosses), let's see how far you'll get by mashing X.


 
Ohhhh, is it hard? I held off buying this since I played all the games anyway, but if it's a good challenge, I may pick up!


----------



## _v3 (Jan 3, 2014)

lordofthereef said:


> Ohhhh, is it hard? I held off buying this since I played all the games anyway, but if it's a good challenge, I may pick up!


 I'm ashamed to say that I still can't beat Terranort on proud mode due to how freakin' hard he is. I beat the other bosses though (even on critical).


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 3, 2014)

This thread seems kinda pointless to me. If you don't enjoy a game,  isn't the logical thing to do, is stop playing the game? Why would you keep playing a game that you are ultimately going to regret? I honestly don't have a single game that I "regret"  playing because I put it down far before finishing it.


----------



## lordofthereef (Jan 3, 2014)

_v3 said:


> I'm ashamed to say that I still can't beat Terranort on proud mode due to how freakin' hard he is. I beat the other bosses though (even on critical).


 
Hmmmm.... I'll have to snag a used copy. Shouldn't be much more than $30! Thanks for the tip a


BortzANATOR said:


> This thread seems kinda pointless to me. If you don't enjoy a game, isn't the logical thing to do, is stop playing the game? Why would you keep playing a game that you are ultimately going to regret? I honestly don't have a single game that I "regret" playing because I put it down far before finishing it.


 
Some scenarios for your consideration:
1. (The most likely) People spent the money on the damn game. They are going to finish that damn game by JOVE!!!!!
2. The game wasn't all that bad... and then the end story made you regret you ever spent a second playing


----------



## Arras (Jan 3, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Never played BBS, but Kingdom Hearts 2 is not the best in the series.
> Gameplay is bad, fast combat and all you have to do is keep mashing X to perform a flashy auto-combo.
> Story is bad too it tries to hard to be "deep" with it's concept especially with those terrible characters. It's even worse than all those action anime/manga that 12-15 year olds love.
> 
> ...


BBS has a ton of abilities and special modes that spice up combat a bit, but in between abilities you're still mashing X with the occasional dodge or block. It is much better than KH2 though.


----------



## Zeliga (Jan 3, 2014)

Superman (Nintendo 64)


----------



## SirAileron (Jan 3, 2014)

I never quite sank any time into titles I didn't find worthy, but I do wish I could take back the minutes I spent with Uncharted, and the hour or two spent on Tales of Symphonia.

... Oh wait, scratch that. I fully played through Tales of Phantasia GBA. That was awful. I didn't realize I was actually fast-forwarding the game through battles on the emulator, and by the time I put it on my cart, I saw what I had done. I was in complete denial that entire time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 3, 2014)

Yumi said:


> Xenoblade (foxi was right) after half the game...i couldnt go further. Yawn!


Inb4 Foxi4 says "Xenoblade Yawnicles."

Though I would amend his clever name to "Xuphorblade Yawnicles" of it really is that bad.


----------



## bowser (Jan 3, 2014)

Definitely E.T. for the Atari 2600. That was around 20 years ago and I still remember the frustration.

And most recently Zelda Spirit Tracks. That train ruined it for me.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 3, 2014)

I would unplay Persona 4 just so I can play it again. Such a magical game experience for me.


----------



## shango46 (Jan 3, 2014)

The one I would take back is the latest Prince of Persia for PS3. The way the story ended made the entire game irrelevant...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 3, 2014)

Final Fantasy III DS

Underwhelming beyond belief. I was so bored whenever I played this game. Literally, I'd be falling asleep during gameplay.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jan 4, 2014)

lordofthereef said:


> Yeah, was referring to KH2. I guess it was a response to it being a button mashing game. It is, I guess, but I found it to be more than than. Just mashing buttons won't get you through hard mode. I can't say how many hours it took me to down the Beast.


I saw a bud of mine play on hard mode near when the game came out and I was surprised because of how the higher difficulty relies on dodging just as much as button mashing (when there's an opening). Maybe that's just one way to play it I really don't know, but still that's unacceptable. We can have fast paced action games that don't rely on button mashing Devil May Cry and Ninja Gaiden are good examples of this, and I get that kingdom hearts is supposed to be an entry level action RPG game but it's telling people how to play games like it wrong. If the combat was more like the Tales Of series I'd forgiven it, but it's not.

I'll give the game another shot when the remake comes out.



_v3 said:


> Reason I said get final mix is because it has critical mode (and extra bosses), let's see how far you'll get by mashing X (or in this case circle).


I'll have to rely less on button mashing and more on dodging to button mash when there's an opening.  
My opinion still stands.


----------



## Minox (Jan 4, 2014)

Space Giraffe, no doubt about it.


----------



## Aeter (Jan 5, 2014)

Ghosts N Goblins for the NES, that bitch should go back to the evil hell it came from!


----------



## tbgtbg (Jan 5, 2014)

lordofthereef said:


> Hmmmm.... I'll have to snag a used copy. Shouldn't be much more than $30! Thanks for the tip a
> 
> 
> Some scenarios for your consideration:
> ...



#2 is pretty much how I feel about Heavy Rain. I quite enjoyed it up until the killer's identity was revealed, then couldn't stand it.

edit: apparently I already posted my feelings about HR in this topic way back 11 months ago, lol


----------



## DarkWork0 (Jan 6, 2014)

Why have all the KH people forgotten about the giant turd that is Re:Coded?


----------



## tatripp (Jan 6, 2014)

Lunar Dragon Song on DS. NUFFF Said


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 6, 2014)

Call of Duty: Black Ops II (in a a bad way)
So many squeakers, fanboys, and lag.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 6, 2014)

SirAileron said:


> ... Oh wait, scratch that. I fully played through Tales of Phantasia GBA. That was awful. I didn't realize I was actually fast-forwarding the game through battles on the emulator, and by the time I put it on my cart, I saw what I had done. I was in complete denial that entire time.


same here, I wish I would discovered the PS version sooner
my first playthough of an excellent game... was ruined by that monstrosity of a port


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 7, 2014)

You don't know the pain I had to suffer after playing Spiderman webs of shadows on the ps2 as soon as I started I finished it and unexpectedly lost it, but was so happy when I lost it I wish I could unplay that game.


----------



## Sop (Jan 7, 2014)

loz ocarina of time


----------



## Katsumi San (Jan 7, 2014)

shadow of memories - PS2

It is interisting game but effort not okay to see different endings. I think I will play visual novel(PC Software) in place such horrible game!
Things to do to finish game... headache lol


----------

